# 1-7 High Street, Inverness, July 2009



## zimbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Another spot of monkey business from *Bryag* and I 

This forum needs a 'Low Places' spot for us  Inverness has nothing over 5 stories really 

Our latest climb was built in 1815, originally as a Atheneum ( basically a glorified library) on land previously belonging to the Knights of Saint John of Jerusalem. 
The building has various Biblical texts incised into the stonework, an unusual feature. It stands directly opposite the Town House, and after it was built, new Councillors were warned that after Civic Receptions, they may be asked to read the texts from the Town House door as a test of sobriety  I couldn't find any record of whether anyone passed, or indeed failed ....

Having ascertained that a rather exposed spot of climbing was going to be necessary to do this one, we returned at stupid o'clock in the morning, and up we went 

An old image of the building, courtesy of Scran :







And an up-to-date one, courtesy of me 






The afore-mentioned Biblical texts :











Sunrise over the local Maccy D's 






Looking up the High Street :






Dawn over the roofs, this would've been idyllic if wasn't the winged pikeys dive-bombing us 






Looking over the hideous Upper Bridge Street development to the river :






Down Church Street :






Far too early to be up and about 






The Castle, with the museum in the foreground :






And a last shot of the sunrise, c/w seagulls :icon_evil






This was good fun, egress was entertaining as the morning shift of cabbies rocked-up to the rank opposite whilst we were on the roof 
​


----------



## wolfism (Jul 5, 2009)

Good going – this was the one you mentioned the other week? It's always worth an early start to catch the early birds (seagulls in your case).


----------



## lost (Jul 5, 2009)

Some nice photos there, a perspective on Inverness that not many people see.
Aye, Inverness doesn't really have 'high stuff' - I think the highest I've been there is on top of the Craig Dunain water towers.


----------



## streetbeat85 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice pics Zimbob, the high street looks so peacefull that time of the morning.Reminds me of 
the "walk of shame"


----------



## Bryag (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes it was stupid o'clock. I fully intended to grab a couple of hours shut-eye before the off, but circumstances beyond my control meant that I was unable to Thanks Zimbob for staying sober and driving us down

As it was much brighter than we had anticipated, the tripods were not required, and served only to snag us up

That Text





The Town Hall accross the road, the steps of which the inebriated councellor would stand





Zimbob shooting me shooting him from an adjacent rooftop. You could probably access the full length of the high street from up here.





Rooftop reflection





Clocktower and castle





Clocktower





I fell asleep whilst trying to sort these photos out, so I decided to go and get some sleep before posting​


----------



## rjg_scotland (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice to see my home town from a different perspective


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 5, 2009)

lost said:


> ...a perspective on Inverness that not many people see.
> Aye, Inverness doesn't really have 'high stuff'...



Great to see the tour...some interesting buildings there. Glad it wasn't too high, though! 
Fabulous photos, guys.


----------



## Misstee (Jul 5, 2009)

Wonderful pics. I only get across to to Inverness to do shopping so my knowledge only goes as far as Tesco, Lidl and Jimmy Chungs if I've been a good girl..! I really must pay more attention though as there are some lovely buildings in the city (even if they are quite low  )

Is the clock tower in one of the photos the one which had a ball on top, supposedly full of whisky?


----------



## Bryag (Jul 5, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Glad it wasn't too high, though!
> Fabulous photos, guys.



That was a disappointment, not a bonus, but we have been up pretty much everything else of any significant elevation in the locality


----------



## Fraz13 (Jul 5, 2009)

See the first pic, the opticians, is that where the bakery is now? or was? lol Was similar to Greggs

You 2 are gettin right into this clamberin up scaffy poles eh lol Nice views, need to visit the Ness again soon.


----------



## Bryag (Jul 5, 2009)

Fraz13 said:


> See the first pic, the opticians, is that where the bakery is now? or was? lol Was similar to Greggs
> 
> You 2 are gettin right into this clamberin up scaffy poles eh lol Nice views, need to visit the Ness again soon.



Aye Fraz, it was quite a nice sandwich shop called Olivers then turned into that bogging bakery (Like a downmarket Greggs. The toilets were underground!

As far as climbing scaffolding goes, this - like all of our other scaffolds- was originally done after an eveings bevvy. If we start taking our cameras out on our nights out, we could save having to do them twice (or more!)

If you are in the area, give me a shout, I could maybe offer you a bed (definitely an airbed at least!)


----------



## RichardB (Jul 5, 2009)

Olivers in St Andrews turned into Greggs. Olivers was good but eye-wateringly expensive, Greggs is just eye-wateringly expensive.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 5, 2009)

Bryag said:


> That was a disappointment, not a bonus...



Glad for me, I meant!  Not too high means I can enjoy the pics without my toes curling!


----------



## Bryag (Jul 5, 2009)

Misstee said:


> Is the clock tower in one of the photos the one which had a ball on top, supposedly full of whisky?



If I had thought that it was, I would have been up there and scoffed it!



Foxylady said:


> Glad for me, I meant! Not too high means I can enjoy the pics without my toes curling!



Sorry Foxy, but I love heights, the higher the better. The sense of vertigo is like an adrenaline rush


----------



## mexico75 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bryag said:


> The sense of vertigo is like an adrenaline rush



Yup Nice shots guys, I like the clock tower.


----------



## Fraz13 (Jul 5, 2009)

Aye it was Olivers last time a was there.

Cheers 4 the offer man, that will be taken up on 1 night but am no climbin yer scaffy pole


----------



## zimbob (Jul 6, 2009)

Misstee said:


> and Jimmy Chungs



It's just up the street 



Misstee said:


> Is the clock tower in one of the photos the one which had a ball on top, supposedly full of whisky?



That's the one, I thought it best not to mention this to *Bryag*


----------



## Misstee (Jul 6, 2009)

zimbob said:


> That's the one, I thought it best not to mention this to *Bryag*



You'll have to get in first then if they ever stick a scaffold up there. Sorry for giving the game away...!


----------

